# Collecting piranha fry



## SMK (Feb 1, 2005)

I have 9 piranhas in a 6 feet tank. They have started to breed continuousy. I have put two large sponge filter media at the bottom of the tank and the piranhas prefer to lay the eggs there. I have gravel for about 3 inches in the tank but the filter media seems to be their favorite.

I am very busy with my job and hardly get any time. I have tried to raise some by feeding them brine shrimp but have lost a lot of fry. I would like to start giving them away to LFS guys who are interested in having them.

Anyway, I am having a hard time collecting the fry from the tank. The piranhas usually don't bother the fry. I feel most of the fry die due to no feeding. I would like some ideas on how to collect the fry easily from the main tank and in quick time as I am not able to spend time as much as I would love to. I am planning to collect the fry from the main tank and put them in a separate tank and have the LFS come over and collect the fry.
Any suggestions on a convenient method to collect the fry will help.

Thank you!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

syphon... it might hurt them though. I'm no expert.

You should take a good look through the breeding fourm as I am sure there are lots of good examples.

P.S Wacth out you don't get a nasty nite as piranha are at times extreamly aggressive when they at mating


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

well breeding does take some time, if you dont have it, just syphon out the eggs.

If you want to give it a whirl, it is pretty fun. Try removing the eggs a day or two after the spawn, and raise them in a fry tank. Have you looked through the pinned articles here in the breeding forum, they will give you an idea of what raising the fry invloves.


----------

